# My first Plakat betta ?



## larry321 (Aug 25, 2020)

I passed by a local store and they happened to have a new shipment.
But when I asked the store assistant and he doesn’t seems to have in depth knowledge about Betta fish.
He told me that this is an elephant betta male fish. I only found out that this is a Plakat betta fish when I get home.















Am I correct?


----------



## Asbofish (Sep 25, 2020)

Looks like Dumbo fins on a Plakat base to me. Nice looking Betta eitherway. If he flares does the tail go into a half moon?


----------



## larry321 (Aug 25, 2020)

Thank you for the info. This fish is still very tiny.


----------



## larry321 (Aug 25, 2020)

Asbofish said:


> Looks like Dumbo fins on a Plakat base to me. Nice looking Betta eitherway. If he flares does the tail go into a half moon?


By the way, is it a male or female?
Thank you.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Not a Plakat. Caudal is all wrong and so is body shape. 

Looks like a Delta Tail (DeT).


----------



## Asbofish (Sep 25, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Not a Plakat. Caudal is all wrong and so is body shape.
> 
> Looks like a Delta Tail (DeT).


Asking as you've had more experience than me, is there a reason this tail type would be sold as HMPK, or have I been misled? My guys have similar tails to this fella not as short as a Plakat and not as long as a Veil, so is Delta the shape or the length?
I wish I had more pics survive the last pc crash to ask an ID on my lads now.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Here's an illustration. Below are a male and a female Plakat. Hope they helps.


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

Delta and super delta is talking about the spread of the tail. I believe they don’t have as many tail rays so their tails don’t quite spread a full 180 degrees. Half moon is full 180 degrees spread over half moon is... more than 180. I honestly can’t remember the ray numbers for those tail types off the top of my head.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Found this definition at Betta Source:

"Delta tails are named after the Greek letter. The fish’s tail becomes narrower as it gets closer to the body, widening toward the edges. So it resembles the triangular shape of the Greek letter, Delta (∆)."


----------



## larry321 (Aug 25, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Found this definition at Betta Source:
> 
> "Delta tails are named after the Greek letter. The fish’s tail becomes narrower as it gets closer to the body, widening toward the edges. So it resembles the triangular shape of the Greek letter, Delta (∆)."


Thank you.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I forgot to say that he is quite lovely. I just bought a Dumbo that same color. Love the contrast between their "ears" (pectorals) and their bodies.


----------



## tianikki (Sep 9, 2020)

What a beauty! I saw a betta similar with a white body and pink fins. He was really big. Not a dumbo though. He was more of a VT if I'm not mistaken.
None the less, I can't wait to see updates on this one! Did you name it yet?


----------



## larry321 (Aug 25, 2020)

tianikki said:


> What a beauty! I saw a betta similar with a white body and pink fins. He was really big. Not a dumbo though. He was more of a VT if I'm not mistaken.
> None the less, I can't wait to see updates on this one! Did you name it yet?


Thank you but I have not name this fish yet.
He seems to be hungry all the time.
I am feeding him with this fish food.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

NorthFin is a good food. It's one of the ones I feed.


----------



## larry321 (Aug 25, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Here's an illustration. Below are a male and a female Plakat. Hope they helps.
> View attachment 1022270
> View attachment 1022271


I believe I finally found my first Plakat betta fish.


----------

